# How long to wait for an acknowledgement letter for a Spouse Visa?



## sonanna (May 22, 2011)

Hi,

I've lodge my applications by express post on Wednesday (11.05.2011) and it was delivered to the Immigration Sydney NSW PO Box on Thursday (12.05.2011) at 5pm. I am wondering how long would it take for the Immigration to send me an acknowledgement letter confirming my applications. My husband entered Australia on a working holiday and his visa is expiring on the 25th of May 2011. We didn't plan to apply for the visa but apparently I got pregnant and we just got married at the registry office on the 2nd of May 2011. I am worried about my husband's visa expiring. Please help!

Thank you.


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi There,

You should have received a letter within a few days of them receiving it.. generally its the next day. have they taken the money out your account? if so give them a call and ask...

Remember once they have processed the document your husband will be issued a bridging visa A which would allow him to stay in Australia legally until a decision on his visa is made.


----------



## sonanna (May 22, 2011)

Thank you! I've checked my husband's email which he hardly checks and found out that they sent the acknowledge letter the next day after the application was lodged! It was all in the junk email. We also received an email from the immigration that they assigned us a Case Officer three days after the application was lodge!!

Thank you for the help!


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

good luck! im sure you will hear good news quickly... it sounds like they are moving quickly with your case


----------

